# Early Fastbacks



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

Here are a few of my early Fastbacks, and yes they are original paints.

1967


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

1966 close to NOS


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

1966


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)

Sweet bikes Dan


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 10, 2017)

Show off. Outstanding bikes and collection. Love those perfect deep tuft seats. I want, i want, i want.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 8, 2017)

simply WOW!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 27, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Here are a few of my early Fastbacks, and yes they are original paints.
> 
> 1967



Miss my blue 67 , beautiful bike. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 27, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> 1966



I need one of these. ...


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 29, 2017)

Stunning Dan...Just Stunning..


----------

